# Update again on buttercup



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Today shes more less active. Shes getting worse now. She is always sitting down on the deck and either standing and not even coming for treats. Im really worried about her. Any one knows? She also has a bump on her bottom part of the leg (On the left) but the right foot. Which I think is why shes limping?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Shes also sitting like this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you told your parents about this? We need them to get involved. They need to examine her foot and let us know what they can feel. 

I don't see any redness. You're sure the bottom of her foot is clear?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Have you told your parents about this? We need them to get involved. They need to examine her foot and let us know what they can feel.
> 
> I don't see any redness. You're sure the bottom of her foot is clear?


I told my parents. They don't know what to do either and im the one taking care of my chickens. And i checked again its smooth and clear. Its so weird.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Keep her from jumping down from things. Don't let her get on furniture, probably shouldn't get on the roost. If you had a hurt leg you wouldn't want to move around much either. 

That may not be it but from the little information there is it's all I can offer.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Like Robin said get your parents involved. Do you have a vet near by?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Keep her from jumping down from things. Don't let her get on furniture, probably shouldn't get on the roost. If you had a hurt leg you wouldn't want to move around much either.
> 
> That may not be it but from the little information there is it's all I can offer.


Okay so should I put her in the coop to sleep tonight?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Like Robin said get your parents involved. Do you have a vet near by?


No vet. I did tell them but they dont know either.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well a vet needs to take care of this or you may and up losing her...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Easy there animal, we don't know that. Other than the limp she still hasn't said much that points in any direction. 

The fact she's not laying may have to do with whoever is still plucking her feathers.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Easy there animal, we don't know that. Other than the limp she still hasn't said much that points in any direction.
> 
> The fact she's not laying may have to do with whoever is still plucking her feathers.


*Sorry, I think she will be fine, just hoping it's nothing serious.. LC if you want to figure this out, you can post on Backyard Chickens since you can get a quick answer FAST.. their are probably thousands of people online at the moment. *


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I hope Buttercup gets better soon, @lovely_chooks. I know it's scary when your pet doesn't feel good.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I hope Buttercup gets better soon, @lovely_chooks. I know it's scary when your pet doesn't feel good.


yeah Im glad you know.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> *Sorry, I think she will be fine, just hoping it's nothing serious.. LC if you want to figure this out, you can post on Backyard Chickens since you can get a quick answer FAST.. their are probably thousands of people online at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the link to it. Don't be gone for too long we still want you here, what I mean is don't get too carried away in that forum we still like chatting with you..*
> 
> ...


Not that again they banned me because I was joking.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well a vet needs to take care of this or you may and up losing her...


For real? I don't have a vet..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Easy there animal, we don't know that. Other than the limp she still hasn't said much that points in any direction.
> 
> The fact she's not laying may have to do with whoever is still plucking her feathers.


Okay good thanks for saying that. Also I found this https://www.amazon.ca/Poultry-Spray...d=1630783981&sprefix=Blue+kote,aps,183&sr=8-1 should i spray it on her vent?







Her feet also got yellow stuff? Her egg yolk?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> yeah Im glad you know.


I'm not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Okay good thanks for saying that. Also I found this https://www.amazon.ca/Poultry-Spray-Vetericyn-Chickens-Species/dp/B00UTDXBX6/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3OOTHQ4Z7YJAY&dchild=1&keywords=blue+kote+spray&qid=1630783981&sprefix=Blue+kote,aps,183&sr=8-1 should i spray it on her vent?
> View attachment 42381
> Her feet also got yellow stuff? Her egg yolk?


No, if you get anything get Blue Kote. Check amazon for that. Get the spray, it will be easier on that area.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> *Sorry, I think she will be fine, just hoping it's nothing serious.. LC if you want to figure this out, you can post on Backyard Chickens since you can get a quick answer FAST.. their are probably thousands of people online at the moment. *


Links to other poultry sites is a no no. They don't even like us mentioning them but I don't stick to that too much.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'm not.


Your not what?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Links to other poultry sites is a no no. They don't even like us mentioning them but I don't stick to that too much.
> [/QUOTE





robin416 said:


> No, if you get anything get Blue Kote. Check amazon for that. Get the spray, it will be easier on that area.


Unfortunately that is banned in Canada.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'm not.


But I'm glad I understand what you're going through.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> For real? I don't have a vet..


Don't worry you won't lose her. Just wish I could be there in person to see how she's acting and what her daily routine is..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Don't worry you won't lose her. Just wish I could be there in person to see how she's acting and what her daily routine is..


Yeah..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Not that again they banned me because I was joking.


Well maybe she should stop fooling around on forums because you can get banned easily.. I know who owns that forum and he is very good with keeping up on it and taking care of it..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Not that again they banned me because I was joking.


Also that is not a forum for joking on, it's about learning chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Also that is not a forum for joking on, it's about learning chickens.


well It wasnt a joke. I didnt do anything wrong. They asked me my age i didnt want to tell them and I just lied about it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well maybe she should stop fooling around on forums because you can get banned easily.. I know who owns that forum and he is very good with keeping up on it and taking care of it..


ok I just make another account anyways. But I dont use it so.. I didnt intend to fool around even if I do I just like to me and my friends do that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you found the garlic thing, check this out: DIY Anti-Pick Blu-Kote Knockoff Spray For Backyard Chickens The blogger talks a lot but when you get towards the bottom there's a recipe there for DIY Blue Kote.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Since you found the garlic thing, check this out: DIY Anti-Pick Blu-Kote Knockoff Spray For Backyard Chickens The blogger talks a lot but when you get towards the bottom there's a recipe there for DIY Blue Kote.


Yep I saw that! I usually just make my own things for my chickens. Thanks


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> well It wasnt a joke. I didnt do anything wrong. They asked me my age i didnt want to tell them and I just lied about it.


Well then how did they find out your age if you lied?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well then how did they find out your age if you lied?


Umm.. well they didnt ..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

anyways im so happy @Animals45 and @robin416 helped me and replied to this because i think buttercups getting better!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Umm.. well they didnt ..


Oh, you probably shouldn't have lied about your age.. How old did you say you were? Cause you only have to be 13 yrs old to have an account so I assume your not 13 yet..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yep I saw that! I usually just make my own things for my chickens. Thanks


Then make and spray her behind so it's not such a target. You did the garlic, you can do this.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> anyways im so happy @Animals45 and @robin416 helped me and replied to this because i think buttercups getting better! anyways you guys are like my friends here


Great! Glad I could help usually I'm not so helpful when it comes to sick chicken threads..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh, you probably shouldn't have lied about your age.. How old did you say you were? Cause you only have to be 13 yrs old to have an account so I assume your not 13 yet..


Smh Im older than 13


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Great! Glad I could help usually I'm not so helpful when it comes to sick chicken threads..


Np replying is already enough


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> anyways im so happy @Animals45 and @robin416 helped me and replied to this because i think buttercups getting better! anyways you guys are like my friends here


.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Then make and spray her behind so it's not such a target. You did the garlic, you can do this.


Oh wow so encouraging this is the first time ive heard you say that ahha anyways i need 
Honey
Blue food coloring (use natural vegetable-based dye, if you're concerned conventional dye)
Lemon essential oil

I dont have a vegetable based dye... i think i have a non vegetable based and I dont got lemon essential oil. I can add lemon juice LOL and i have honey.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No don't use lemon juice. Lemon oil doesn't contain the acidity that lemon juice does. You easily get the lemon oil almost anywhere.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No don't use lemon juice. Lemon oil doesn't contain the acidity that lemon juice does. You easily get the lemon oil almost anywhere.


UH where do i get it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The grocery store, the pharmacy, Walmart. Essential oils are sold at almost all stores of that type.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The grocery store, the pharmacy, Walmart. Essential oils are sold at almost all stores of that type.


Ohh thanks


----------

